# nVidia is a pain in the A$$

## Sallad_Tosser

Okay after 6 hours of trying to get this thing to work I broke down and came to the PRO's for help.

Alright I just recently gave my Gentoo box a upgrade from a ATI Mach 64 (Yuk) to a GeForce2 GTS but I cant seem to get the damn thing to work in Xfree86. Here is what I have tried.

Older drivers

Trying different Xfree86Configs

Endless chats with friends with help

Recompiling Kernel

and Xfree86

Here is a log of my Xfree86 trying to load and my Xfree86Config

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 28 April 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 30 21:17:43 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Zoltrix!"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) XKB: model: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7190 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7191 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,7110 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 8086,7111 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 8086,7112 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 8086,7113 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8029 card 1025,0201 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 100b,0020 card 1385,f311 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 1043,4016 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0088 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xede00000 - 0xefefffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd5c00000 - 0xe5cfffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xee000000/24, 0xd8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xefef0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dd80 - 0x0000dd9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000dd80 - 0x0000dd9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dd80 - 0x0000dd9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4363

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:49:42 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dd80 - 0x0000dd9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xefef0000 - 0xefefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000de00 - 0x0000deff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dd80 - 0x0000dd9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dd00 - 0x0000dd1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of any AGP requested (try AGPGART, then try NVIDIA's AGP)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xEE000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

   #Load        "dri"

   #Load        "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Zoltrix!"

    HorizSync   30 - 64

    VertRefresh 60 - 75

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "NVIDIA GeForce"

    VendorName   "nVidia"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    #VideoRam   32768

    Option "NvAGP" "3"

    Option "NvLogo" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "ZOLTRIX!"

    DefaultDepth 24

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Please Help I am on my knees begging! Please help before I throw this box off my balcony!   :Razz: 

Sallad Tosser

----------

## SpinDizzy

It looks like it can't find the nvidia kernel module, try re-emerging it.

----------

## Sallad_Tosser

I did prob about 20 times =\ Its in the right place too I checked.

Sallad Tosser

----------

## NicholasDWolfwood

I've got no problems with a Winfast Geforce2 GTS 32MB on my file server.

My suggestion is to take out the comment on "Load glx" and then try merging the newest nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx drivers (1.0.4496-r1 at this time)

----------

## Sallad_Tosser

I have done that too =\

----------

## Arzie

What does 'modprobe nvidia' give you? And a 'dmesg | tail' afterwards?

----------

## Sallad_Tosser

Thx so Much!!!!! it works!!!!!!! And I cant beleive I didnt think to look in my bios =\. You dmesg helped me so much! I owe ya a case of beer mang =D

Yay I get to play Frozen Bubble!

Sallad Tosser

----------

## Arzie

Heh  :Wink:  No problem. But the dmesg isn't necessary, just 'nvidia' in your /etc/modules.autoload.

----------

## Bar

might be digging up an old topic and you probably wont check back here anyway, but you have 

```

#Load        "glx"

```

uncomment that (truth be told im not positive what glx is for but your supposed to load it with nvidia drivers and the docs dont lie)

----------

## LockeAverame

and if u use the identifier "Zoltrix!" then use it in every identifier the monitor uses (watch the case sensitivity - not "ZOLTRIX!")

and add nvidia to modules.autoload.

----------

## Sallad_Tosser

Yea I know about the GLX I was just trying different things. And for the Monitor stuff I was just bein funny. The monitor on that machine is a Zoltrix prob the crappiest monitor ever. Still cant figure ot the scanlines for it. 

Sallad Tosser

----------

## Ahman_Ra

 *Quote:*   

> Thx so Much!!!!! it works!!!!!!! And I cant beleive I didnt think to look in my bios =\. You dmesg helped me so much! I owe ya a case of beer mang =D

 

This tipped me off, so I went back to BIOS for a little expirementing.  I don't cringe in here, so i tried the Pallet Snoop option, AND NOW AM IN AN ACTUAL DESKTOP!!  I never get this to work with out the linux pros from work getting into my system.  Thanks for the tip that toppled the wall everyone/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the_wolf

what did you change in your bios that made it work?  :Smile: 

having the same problem

----------

